# Ralphie past away



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

We had to put my dog Ralphie to sleep on Saturday . It is so hard seeing him go. Ralphie was getting very week and loosing alot of weight. My parents took him too the vet on Friday and found out that he had muiltiple tumors in his lungs and that he was anemic. We were told to take him home and make his few days he had left comfortable. On Saturday he went down hill so fast and could barely get up too go to the bathroom. We knew then that it was time.
It makes me more upset becuase I know we did the right thing for him but while the vet was giving him the shot he was wagging his tail. 
Ralphie lived a long happy life. He loved people and loved life. I will miss my 90lb lap dog. Ralphie would have been 13yrs old next month.
R.I.P my puppy.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, what a great and wonderful life he had with your family. He looked like such a sweet and attentive dog. It is so hard to see their bodies failing them, and while it hurts us terribly, we are able to give them the greatest gift of all, which is release from pain and/or a failing body that inhibits their quality of life.
Run free, great dog.
I'm sorry for your loss. atback
heidi


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Ralphie was a gorgeous man. I'm so sorry that he passed away- I know that the pain is so bad right now. I hope it helps to know that you gave him a great life, and in the end you did the kindest thing that you could for him, which was to take away his pain.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

What a beautiful boy. You did right by him, letting him go. Big boy like that don't need to be tied down to a failing body. I know all your good memories of him will help heal you heartache in time.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He was a handsome boy. I know this is terribly hard for you, and pray that God blesses you with peace of mind.


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you for all your kind words.


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

i am so sorry.


----------

